# H||H Audio V800



## joetama

Hello,

I currently have a H||H (or HH or H&H depending on who types it) Audio V800. I know very little about this amplifier other than it sounds very nice and it is powerful. I acquired it from my father who used to use them for Pro-PA applications, he still has 8 of them sitting in a road case in his warehouse. I know they were made in the late 80s, they are MOS-FET, and H||H Audio is no longer in business.

I am looking for any information on the company, designer, designers other work, and or the amplifier. I really like this amplifier and am very curious about the history of it.

Oh, and I will post pictures of it later. It looks a bit ruff but still functions and sounds excellent.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## joetama

Here are the pictures...


----------



## tonyvdb

H&H went out of business or merged with another company I dont really know over 15 years ago but the amps are built like tanks and I have not seen any pro amps last like they do.
Our church has one V800 and several V500 amps. The V800 is really nice because of the two power 12 LED arrays. I do know that each array is wired differently one measures RMS and the other is Dynamic if you run in bridged mode (kind of confusing as they are still Left and Right independent in two channel mode). The amp is super powerful as I have pushed it hard running the above mentioned subs and it easily pushes over 400watts at 8ohms each channel. The clipping on this amp is smooth and does not pop or go into protection easily thus you can push it. I like the cooling fan as it only runs if needed.
I have no documentation on it either and have not found any on the net.

I bet you hardy have to turn up the levels to power your B&W's, Man I wish I had one of them:daydream:


----------



## joetama

To match where my Rotel RB-1080 was I turn the gain about -10db...


----------



## tonyvdb

people who say that an amp can not make or break how a speaker sounds may want to listen to what you just said. I agree the amp is very warm sounding in my opinion and really brings to life the speakers that are powered by it.


----------



## Guest

Hello Joe,
New Member here. I have 2 V-800 amps that power my L/R Magnepan 1.6QR and a V-500 that powers my center channel Magnepan CC3. The amp is awesome and does good things for my power starved Maggies. It is a sound reinforcement amp and an unusual choice for Magnepan. But, I am a guitar player and had them laying around. Rough schematic on top of the amp (you knew that). H&H went out of business long ago. These are big, rugged MosFet amps. Want a link for parts? Here you go:
http://www.majelectronic.co.uk/
I have been looking for some more info on these amps but they are unsupported, no longer made, and most have suffered the ravages of studios and touring rigs (Eddie Van Halen and Tommi Iomi to name a few). Ebay has some come up every now and then. Would love to keep this thread alive as I have many questions and some insight on this amp. Regards.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the photo joe. Tama? Any relation to the drum manufacturer?
Robert


----------

